# Logan



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

I have introduced 4 of my Betta's in another post and don't want to leave my fur baby out. This is my 5 year old Cat Logan, He loves to play and is smart, but he will smack me if I tell him no, so he's spoiled  He loves the betta's and Peaches is his favourite to watch, and he has a bad habit of tank licking, so if you see spots on my tanks it was him..lol


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hahaha, he is cute


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: tank licking - how cute is that! Logan is gorgeous,great name too.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you, I had a hard time naming him, he had 2 names (boots and Panda) before I decided on Logan.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh I like all 3! Cute names.


----------

